# When do breeders let you know about puppy birth?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I understand the impatience! I would call her on Monday and ask if they were born. If not, I would ask her to please inform you when they are born. She may or may not be planning on keeping a puppy from the litter--you could ask her about that. If she is planning on keeping a pup, she won't make a decision until the pups are at least 8 weeks old, I would imagine.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, I understand the impatience! I would call her on Monday and ask if they were born. If not, I would ask her to please inform you when they are born. She may or may not be planning on keeping a puppy from the litter--you could ask her about that. If she is planning on keeping a pup, she won't make a decision until the pups are at least 8 weeks old, I would imagine.


Yes, that's what we discussed in terms of timing essentially, so that I knew because they obviously need to see how they develop. But yes good idea I'll be more forward with letting me know when they are born! 

I'm super on edge about it lol!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Or maybe just send her a friendly text, something like, "Excited about the new puppies, feel free to call when you get a few minutes, thanks, Aimiloo".

If she works on weekdays, I'd text her Sunday afternoon, otherwise I'd wait until Monday or a couple days after the due date.


----------



## Puca pu (Mar 31, 2018)

Aimiloo said:


> Of course I'm overly anxious to hear the # of pups in the litter and if potentially one will be for us (I'm #1 on the list for a white girl).
> 
> I'd emailed the breeder to check in last week since that was the 'due date' and she was still PG a the time....but I haven't heard anything since. I was going to check in again (maybe) on Monday but don't want to annoy her and don't really know what to say. I'm sure she'll reach out but I'm impatient but also don't want to cramp her style!
> 
> ...



I'm glad it's not just me! I want all the updates without coming off as needy especially since I haven't heard anything for a month. It's so hard to be patient when you're so excited!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Puppy excitement! If she was due last week, I'd email her or call too maybe on a Sunday afternoon. Just let her know how excited you are and you don't want to be a pin but would she let you know when the puppy are born.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I understand being excited to know what is happening and if there is a pup for you, but remember that the breeder will be working very hard while the puppies are very small. If there is a puppy having problems there may be hand feedings going on every couple of hours and such. A friend of mine breeds CKCS and she has a litter that is about 7 weeks old now. She did have one who was a worry pup (started out fine then stopped nursing, but now doing fine). The last time I saw my friend she had just finally gotten a solid night of sleep for the first time since they were whelped. That was just short of 6 weeks.


If your breeder has FB she may have put up an announcement there. Otherwise if you have her email I might send an email rather than calling. That way she can respond when it is easy for her to do so.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> I understand being excited to know what is happening and if there is a pup for you, but remember that the breeder will be working very hard while the puppies are very small. If there is a puppy having problems there may be hand feedings going on every couple of hours and such. A friend of mine breeds CKCS and she has a litter that is about 7 weeks old now. She did have one who was a worry pup (started out fine then stopped nursing, but now doing fine). The last time I saw my friend she had just finally gotten a solid night of sleep for the first time since they were whelped. That was just short of 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> If your breeder has FB she may have put up an announcement there. Otherwise if you have her email I might send an email rather than calling. That way she can respond when it is easy for her to do so.


Exactly why I was asking! I know it's a crazy time when they are first born - and I'm definately not calling as she was remarking on the amount of calls she had looking for pups! I'll send her an email just to check in but not be annoying!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think breeders are annoyed by the calls and emails, just busy and sometimes not able to respond right away which is why I think email or text gives her a chance to reply when it works for her and you know you can have a clear headed exchange of information. I hope the pup you want is in there! With Lily's litter they could have been white or black and I really wanted a black girl. Thankfully I had first pick and as it turned out in her litter there were four black girls. Javelin's litter was all blacks and I ended up with first pick boy.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> I don't think breeders are annoyed by the calls and emails, just busy and sometimes not able to respond right away which is why I think email or text gives her a chance to reply when it works for her and you know you can have a clear headed exchange of information. I hope the pup you want is in there! With Lily's litter they could have been white or black and I really wanted a black girl. Thankfully I had first pick and as it turned out in her litter there were four black girls. Javelin's litter was all blacks and I ended up with first pick boy.


Thank you for all the encouragement! I emailed and she let me know they had 5 pups, a few days old and all healthy and doing well and she’s going to send me a pic later ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Aimiloo said:


> Thank you for all the encouragement! I emailed and she let me know they had 5 pups, a few days old and all healthy and doing well and she’s going to send me a pic later ❤❤❤❤


Oooooh, how exciting. So your puppy has been born.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

My breeder sends out an email to all those who are expecting a puppy from the litter right after they are born and nursing (assuming no issues with the dam's delivery or health or issues with any of the puppies) with a count of how many, sexes and colors. Doesn't automatically mean you have a puppy, just that you know there are puppies in the litter that might be chosen for you based on your conversations with her....


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Aimiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the encouragement! I emailed and she let me know they had 5 pups, a few days old and all healthy and doing well and she’s going to send me a pic later ❤❤❤❤
> ...


She had a white boy and white girl and 3 black boys - and I was first on list for white girl but we will see!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aimiloo said:


> She had a white boy and white girl and 3 black boys - and I was first on list for white girl but we will see!



When we got Peeves we were 2nd pick for a boy and there were only two boys. I was a little worried about what we would do if we didn't like him, but even though we didn't see the brother that the first pick people took his breeder assured us that she thought he was the better puppy. since BF had previously gotten a dog from her we trusted her opinion and we did like him. He has been a great dog for us.


Would you consider a boy?


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Aimiloo said:
> 
> 
> > She had a white boy and white girl and 3 black boys - and I was first on list for white girl but we will see!
> ...


I told the breeder I’d like whichever she thinks is best for our family. If the little girl is timid or shy that’s not a good fit for us with a 6 year old boy and a full neighborhood of kids!


----------

